# My Franny is very, very sick



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I do believe in the power of prayer. So Kerry, please light a candle for my wee little Frankie. 

I love her so very much. She's my dainty little girl, and Jop's BFF.

I'll keep you informed with more details, but for now we need your prayers.

All our love,

Deb, Jops, Frankie, LBB, Raul, Coby, Earl, Tommy, and Johnny


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Prayers and candles for Frankie at this very minute......hugs to you!!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, Deb. I promise to go to St. Patrick's in the morning. I'd do anything for you and beautiful girl Frankie.
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxxo


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Deb, I'm so sorry. Sending good, healing thoughts to you both. I know how much she means to you. Hugs, sweetie.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Oooh,I hope your wee little Frankie will be better soon. She's such a little fighter.Hugs and kissies....


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Saying a prayer for your Frankie...
and for you, for all that you do for your sweethearts.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending prayers up for little Frankie Deb, and for you---for wisdom in her care!
Get well little girl, so many are pulling for you!
Hugs.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sending hugs, prayers and best wishes for your little Frankie :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh, Deb, prayers for precious little Frankie! I hope this morning brings better news for both of you!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Deb, I'm so sorry to find your precious little Franny is sick. Be assured I'll be praying like crazy for her!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Deb, I'm so sorry to hear that. She'll be in my prayers!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Get well soon dear Frankie, we're praying for you.XXOO


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - I'm so sorry about little Frankie. I'm sending prayers to both of you that she'll be okay. What's going on? Will be thinking of you. :smootch:


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

Hugs and prayers coming from RI for all of you!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Deb, I'm so sorry wee little Frankie is not well. I will be praying for her. Sending hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Prayers for little Frankie...hope she gets well soon.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

sending hugs prayers and candles x


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Sending hugs and prayers for Frankie to get better real soon!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending prayers for little Frankie. Hope she gets well soon.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sending tones and tones of prayers and possitive thoughts for precious Frankie 
(((hugs)))


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

sending u hugs , to both of u and praying for franny to get better as soon as possible!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh no Deb! Will keep your your sweet baby in my thoughts.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sending lots of prayers for your dear Frankie.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh no, so sorry to hear that Frankie is not well. Keeping you both in my thoughts. Hugs!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Many prayers being said for both Frankie and you, Deb.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers going out for Franny and you, Deb. xoxo
Jops, Cosy sends you noselicks!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Deb, hope Frankie will be better! Prayers will be said......please keep us informed!!!:heart:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sending prayers your way!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no! Not your Frankie!! Sending prayers and good thoughts to you and sweet little Frankie.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Deb, keeping you and Frankie in my thoughts and prayers. I hate hearing that she is sick.   Hugs, hugs, and more hugs.

Linda


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*Sending prayers !!*


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm definitely sending heartfelt good thoughts and prayers. Keep us posted on what is going on!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thank you so very much, everyone. Little Franny is still at the hospital, and will be there until they can stabalize her. I don't know what happened. I took her, Jops, Charlie and Earl to the groomers on Saturday. After bringing them home, Franny got sick and threw up. Franny has always made herself sick when going for car rides, and takes awhile to calm herself down, so I didn't think much of it.

We've done several tests. Problem seems to be, or is, affecting her liver.

She's lost weight, very week, and her little eyes look so sick. 

So yup, once again I'm just sick to my stomach. I love my Franny with all my heart. So does Jops. I will be talking to the vet in a couple of hours, and will let you know if there are any changes. Right now she's in doggie intensive care. 

Keep the prayers coming for my wee one.

All my love,

Deb


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

{{{{Franny}}}} {{{{Deb}}}} Praying for her and that the vets have a good update to give you.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:crying:Every time I see the title of your thread, I say a little pwayer for Frankie. Many, many wishes for her good health to return soon.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Prayers for tiny Franny from Bob, Marsha and The Boyz. Hugs for you Deb.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Debbie I just checked in and saw your thread, I am so sorry, I know how things can happen so quickly. I am believing for Frankie to be healed.



Heavenly Father, I come to you with much love for my dear friend Debbie and her precious little Frankie, Lord we don't understand why things like this happen, but we know who to go to in our times of need. Little Frankie needs your healing touch, Lord I know you are right beside her, bring strength to her body, give the vet your wisdom on how to care for little Frankie. I know you are also with Debbie, give her a calmness and your peace that passes all understanding. Thank you Lord for hearing our prayers. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh no your poor sweety !.........Sending prayers and good thoughts your way Deb.....I hope whatever it is that he will recover quickly.
Hugs, 
Jenna


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Prayers being sent.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Poor Franny, and poor you, Deb. I'm keeping you both in my thoughts. I know how worried you must be. We're all with you, and we all love you.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Prayers for little Frankie.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - thanks for filling us in. We will all keep our prayers and love coming your and Frankie's way.:grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Deb I'm praying that Frankie has a complete recovery and is back to her normal cute self...God here our prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in before I go to bed, you know we all love you and are praying for Frankie and you


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Debbie I just checked in and saw your thread, I am so sorry, I know how things can happen so quickly. I am believing for Frankie to be healed.
> 
> 
> 
> Heavenly Father, I come to you with much love for my dear friend Debbie and her precious little Frankie, Lord we don't understand why things like this happen, but we know who to go to in our times of need. Little Frankie needs your healing touch, Lord I know you are right beside her, bring strength to her body, give the vet your wisdom on how to care for little Frankie. I know you are also with Debbie, give her a calmness and your peace that passes all understanding. Thank you Lord for hearing our prayers. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


Amen.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I just saw this Deb and will be adding my prayers to everyone else's. Know that we love you and are asking for God's comfort and wisdom for you and your precious little Frankie. Hugs


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Deb ... I was just checking in to SM and saw this. Of course my prayers are with you and precious Frankie. My heart goes out to you, sweet Deb.

I will certainly be praying for both you and darling Frankie. 

Sending you love and hugs.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Deb just checking on how Frankie is doing...Still in my prayers


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Deb,  I am just checking in to see if you have posted anything this morning of your girl. 
I hope they are able to stabilizer her and then just get her on a diet for liver issues. Hugs and prayers coming your way.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Also just checking in. Hope Franny is doing better today!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wondering if there's any word on Frankie today?:grouphug: rayer:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Lots of prayers hugs and kissies,for you and all the fluffs and extra ones for Frankie


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Any news from the vet today? I hope they were able to stabilize Franny... rayer: We look forward to updates...


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sending prayers and hoping for good news.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

hows frankie doing today ? i hope better !


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Deb, I want you to know we are still here! Thinking of you and little Frankie!
Hugs.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb, continuing to pray that things have improved for your little girl!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I just talked to Deb. There's no change, Franny is still in ICU, they're trying to stabilize her. The vet is optimistic but still can't find the cause of this. Deb is very scared, and appreciates your thoughts and prayers and said to keep them coming. She thanks you all for your concern.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> I just talked to Deb. There's no change, Franny is still in ICU, they're trying to stabilize her. The vet is optimistic but still can't find the cause of this. Deb is very scared, and appreciates your thoughts and prayers and said to keep them coming. She thanks you all for your concern.


Aw dang....I hate it when I've not been able to be on for a bit and see something like this when I log on. Thanks for the update Linda.

Deb...my prayers are being added for your precious Frankie. Hugs to you my friend.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Linda. I was going to call Deb tonight, maybe I'll just leave her alone. My heart hurts for her.
xoxoxcoxoxoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Deb we are all still praying for Frankie and for you, I love you


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Still praying. :Good luck:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Linda - thanks so much for letting us know. I know that Deb loves her vet so if anyone can do everything in their power for Frankie, I'm sure he will. :wub::wub:


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Sending prayers and hugs to you Deb:grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Deb -- still sending lots of prayers for special little Frankie (and lots of hugs for you).


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

Sending prayers for little Frankie. Hope he is home soon.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

just cheaking on franny ..hugs and prayers on the way .


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Just got another call from Deb. She's on her way to see Franny. It doesn't look good, but her vet is consulting with specialists, trying like crazy to figure this out. All her tests are coming back negative so they are at a loss as to what could be causing this. The blessing is that Franny is not in any pain. I feel awful for Deb, and wish I could be there for her, but she knows that we are all here for her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh weh!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the updates! Will be doubling up on the prayers for little Frankie! and yes I'm sure her vet is doing everything possible to figure this out! I know poor Deb must be beside herself...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My baby girl is, basically, dieing. We've done every test, and consulted with every specialist known to man. They said nothing is adding up.

They can't figure it out. Those of you who remember her sister, Sammy, passed away just short of her second birthday. An autopsy was called, and inconclusive. My precious Samantha was fine one day, and gone within ten days. Vets know that Franny, and Sammy, share the same father. 

I'm just sick. I feel so lost. Sammy's death has haunted me for years. The "not knowing why" has always had me scared to death, with regards to Franny.

My baby girl is not doing well. Please pray for a miracle. I love her with all my heart. My wee little Jops is praying like crazy. Fran is her BFF.

Thank you all so much for your love, and support. It means the world to us. 

Deb, Jops, Fran, LBB, Raul, Coby, Earl, Tommy, and Johnny


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - your message just took my breath away. :smcry: What a mystery and if only Sammy's autopsy had shed some light, the docs might have known what to do. How old is Franny? As humans we all know that often we can't beat our heredity. We can try, but often it's predetermined and just in our genes. We're not giving up on Franny yet and will keep praying for her. Am glad that she isn't suffering and hope there's a miracle around the corner. She was such a lucky girl to have you as her mom, Jops as her BFF and the rest of your gang to keep things interesting. :wub::grouphug:rayer:rayer:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no! :crying: :crying: :grouphug: We will pray for a miracle. I am so sorry.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh no Deb - I am praying for a miracle that your baby will make it! Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers tonight! Love to you!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

(((hugs))) Wish I was there with you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

rayer:rayer: Heavenly Father, please guide the doctors to finding out what is wrong with little Frankie and please help make her well very soon.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh Deb, my heart skipped when I read your update, I have been praying for Frankie, I'm believing in a miracle, God has the final say but until she takes her last breath I believe in her healing. Hang in there my dear friend


Heavenly Father, give the vets your wisdom, help them to find out what is causing Frankie to be so ill. Lord you have promised if two or three gather in your name you will hear our prayers, if it be your will Lord please heal little Frankie. Lord give Deb a calm spirit. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

My prayers are with you and Frankie.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh my Deb!!!! We will keep praying for a miracle to come Frankie's way! God bless your soul and hers!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Deb, I'm so sorry that the news isn't better. I'm praying for Franny and for you. Know that you can call me anytime.

Love you.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh no.... I'm so sorry, Deb. How heartbreaking for you!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Deb, I know things don't look good but I will continue praying that she'll make a turn around and/or the vets can somehow find out just what is going on. My heart aches for you.... I know this is breaking your heart and that breaks my heart!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I am praying for healing for your sweet baby.

Peace.....Glenda


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Praying really hard and lighting enough candles for a forest fire!
We're all pulling for her... All those Casa fluffs are special to us at SM.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Deb, I am saying many prayers for you and Frankie. 

Sending much love and hugs to you.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

My prayers and thoughts are with you and your baby girl Franny!!!!

{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

{{{{{Franny and Deb}}}}}} Cyberhugs and prayers for your girl and you.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers continue to be with you and your precious Frankie.


----------



## maltimom4 (Feb 4, 2006)

My prayers for you and Franny. I understand the anguish and frustration of not knowing what to do and the struggle to find the answers when nothing adds up. Praying for your miracle. It can happen, so don't give up.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

You're so right Vicky. Miracles have happened in the past here on SM. Our prayers are always heard. 

Spoke to Deb late last night. We cried alot, we laughed some. I worry about her driving, not staying hydrated enough, not sleeping. 

Come on Frankie/Franny girl. We love you and pray you have the strength to survive.
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Deb, I am heartbroken for you. I'm so sorry that you and Frankie are going through such a terrible ordeal - I will keep praying for, and believing in, a miracle. I can just imagine how frustrating and devestating it is for you to watch your baby suffer without anyone being able to figure out why. You and Frankie will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

For those checking this thread, Franny has passed to the Bridge. I started a new thread under Memorials.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> For those checking this thread, Franny has passed to the Bridge. I started a new thread under Memorials.


Oh no, Linda. :smcry::smcry:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh how heartbreaking this news is! :crying::crying 2:


----------

